

Engineer Thinks We Could Build a Real Starship Enterprise in 20 Years - reneherse
http://www.universetoday.com/95099/engineer-thinks-we-could-build-a-real-starship-enterprise-in-20-years/#more-95099

======
ColinWright
The guy's actual web site: <http://www.buildtheenterprise.org/>

That was submitted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3967130>

Alternate reports of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3965116> (msn.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3964173> (io9.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3961894> (universetoday.com)

------
lusr
Now _this_ should be a Kickstarter project. With such detailed plans as
"Research" for 9 years I'm not seeing any risks here. Jokes aside, I'm not
really sure what the point would be. As much as I love the idea of spaceships
and exploring space, the budget this would require vs. the payoff - at this
point in time, given the other problems we have on Earth - do not seem
worthwhile.

